# Latest DVT Software for Sevcon Gen4 Controllers



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

did you get any software ?

Which version do you need ?

I have one but it does not seem to work with the latest IXXAT USB-to-CAN V2.
But I have only tried it on XP with the IXXAT.
Could not get the DVT to install properly on Win7 so the program doesn't even start on my win7.

Send me a PM if you would like to try the version i have.

Regards
/Per


----------



## jkimms (Apr 8, 2016)

pm_dawn said:


> did you get any software ?
> 
> Could not get the DVT to install properly on Win7 so the program doesn't even start on my win7.
> 
> ...


I spoke with Sevcon Tech support and the DVT installer I received from them failed to correctly download. I tried multiple times, on different OS but would always get issues with the "active TCL - Teapot" portion. I even have a .lic file but can't even get far enough to use it!

Did you find a solution? 

Regards,
J


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi !

Yes I could install the DVT, but only on XP.
It worked fine there with the old IXXAT Usb-conveter.

But I bought a new IXXAT also because I had just borrowed the old converter.
The New IXXAT did not work with that DVT version atleast.

So big problems with using Sevcon DVT and also to get the controller setup in a good way.

I spent a lot of hours trying to get the controller to work OK with a ME0913 motor. The customer then cancelled the build and sold all the stuff.

I still have the new very unused IXXAT converter.

Never got DVT to work on Win 7.


Regards
/Per


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

DVT works with Win7, but it's a different version. Also, new dongle won't work with old software. Old dongle works with new/old software, but they made changes to lock things down. You need new DVT and a license file generated by Sevcon based on your computer Machine ID (If I recall correctly).


----------



## jkimms (Apr 8, 2016)

I was able to finally get in (Win7, new USB-to-CAN). The third-party software (activeTCL) was giving me errors out the wahzoo when downloading (regardless of the 4 installers I tried - one even from tech support) because it was unable to connect to their terrible servers (absolutely my worst 3rd party experience ever). After leaving the command window open for a few minutes it was able to periodically connect and download properly. 

If anyone in the future also has this problem, you can also download a version of TCL online and put it into your C: drive then open the installer and only install the "DVT customer" option. 

However you'll still need a .lic file to activate unless you find the cracked v. FYI the .lic is likely configured to only that computers MAC address. 

Thanks Travis, appreciated.


----------



## DanielReclik (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I cannot agree with that. I used for last Year the DVT Customer on my windows 7 x64. Problem is that this software comes from 1 year key from our customer. I work for the battery supplier company and we have a big problem with sevcon (mass short circuit protection logs in BMS). Our customer give us software to have possibility to check settings of the motor controller and bms in the same time


----------



## Nicosp (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello! I am maybe a bit late but could some one send me the sevcon dvt software please? I have a sevcon gen 4 controler i would like to reprogram


----------



## msketch (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah I'm trying to find this software too, never seen something so hard to find


----------



## Zombo (Feb 11, 2021)

did you found something?


----------



## marnett8 (Feb 23, 2021)

Zombo said:


> did you found something?


So is there any software out there to find? I need it yesterday.


----------



## Akram Slim (May 12, 2021)

Hello everyone,
Can someone share a link to donwload the "DVT configuration tool"? All the previous links that have been put in this conversation don't work (non-existent content!).
Thanking you!


----------



## Le Blog e-Kart.fr (May 25, 2021)

You can get the DVTC software from KIT ELEC SHOP : https://www.kit-elec-shop.com/gb/pa...ion-software-for-sevcon-gen4-controllers.html


----------

